
Advanced Computer Architecture - ThomasMorrison
https://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~phjk/AdvancedCompArchitecture.html
======
nickpsecurity
PhilWright and executesorder66 comments are interesting given some things that
make Hacker News without such comments. I hope the second paragraph of this
article explains things a bit more:

[https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1189286](https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1189286)

The people that invented RISC, SPARC and MIPS namely, wrote some books
teaching computer architecture that had a large effect on academia, industry,
etc. This course is based on their advanced work. You get the information for
free. It's in PDF form for easy reading. Great to get stuff for free that some
people paid a lot of money to learn, eh?

Useful too. One just confirmed an idea my past year of HW research had about
180nm being sweet spot for open-source HW efforts: Pentium 4 was done on it
albeit full-custom and with Intel level of expertise. Should be able to do
plenty at that node in 2015 with application-specific designs. The 130 node
required physical verification tied to synthesis but 180-350 might work with
Qflow synthesis. Seeing what P4 achieved. I also have an upper bound on what
eventual full-custom would likely achieve. I'm extra confident in my
recommendation despite never having built an ASIC. Thanks Thomas. :)

~~~
uulbiy
The content of the lecture notes[1] seem good, although I don't really like
the presentation that much. Also, its difficult to follow just the notes
without watching or listening to the lectures. Maybe I'm just spoiled by the
online education websites (Coursera, EdX, etc.) Last year I took "The
Hardware/Software Interface"[2] on Coursera and it was great.

[1]: Direct link to PDFs
[https://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~phjk/AdvancedCompArchitecture/Lect...](https://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~phjk/AdvancedCompArchitecture/Lectures/pdfs/)

[2]: Details:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/hwswinterface](https://www.coursera.org/course/hwswinterface)
Course content:
[https://class.coursera.org/hwswinterface-002](https://class.coursera.org/hwswinterface-002)

~~~
Zuikaku
As someone who very recently took this course (around 6 months ago to be
exact), his flow of lecture is jarring if you aren't paying attention (and the
confusion of the slides accentuates this), but the raw content is still very
very useful (revising for this exam was easier than some others).

While I'm not able to share them with you, IC also has a system of recorded
lectures, which makes these even easier to follow.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Well we can't use those. But, for another commenter, I just found this:

[https://www.coursera.org/course/comparch](https://www.coursera.org/course/comparch)

Maybe check it out and see if you'd recommend it. A qualified opinion would
help me know if I should just post it next time topic comes up.

------
springogeek
I took this course a couple years ago, and it is very well put together.

Not something I expected to see on HN, but hey. If you have time to peruse it,
I recommend it :)

------
johnflan
CATE _shudders_

~~~
OJFord
Better than 'BlackBoard' which other dept.s shell out so much for!

------
ThomasMorrison
you want to click on the "web backup link" to get the pdfs. here is the direct
link:
[https://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~phjk/AdvancedCompArchitecture/Lect...](https://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~phjk/AdvancedCompArchitecture/Lectures/pdfs)

------
maxrev17
Imperial bants!

------
PhilWright
The linked page is devoid of any interesting content. What are we supposed to
do with this link?

~~~
executesorder66
I'm not even sure how this got 6 upvotes.

~~~
dct
May be the number of people who took this course and found it interesting?

